# Uber vs Lyft



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I drove for Lyft for about 3 weeks, and Uber for almost a week now. Although Lyft totally raped me with their Express Drive program, one major difference I saw was the rate of tips. Not only the total amount but also frequency. On Lyft I had 1 out of 3, sometimes 1 out of 4 pax/rides that tipped on average. On Uber, it feels like 1 in 10 or so.

Same city, hours, etc.

Anyone else experience similar, or contrasting results?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

It’s backwards for me. Get way more tips on Uber.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes, San Diegi market here. Lyft riders tip much more consistently here, and if you dont get a tip try this:

After an hour or so, change the passengers star rating down. Hit submit. Then bring it back up to 5 stars and hit submit.

They will get an email from lyft, asking How was your ride with you, would you like to leave a tip.

Works for me


----------

